# The Milo and Joey Show



## framos (Jun 20, 2011)

This is Milo and Joey. Joey is the bigger one. I love these guys.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Milo and Joey are so cute!


----------



## mjoy07 (Jun 25, 2011)

wow! they are so adorable! which one is milo?


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

They are adorable


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I like their littel stumps for tails


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Double trouble. I think the terriers are so cute I'm not sure I could take the naughtiness. The bassets are sometimes more than I can handle. Maddie has taken to trying to pull the bed spread off the bed if I'm not up in time for her. Which is at least by 6:00 I don't want to get up till 6:30. I had to make a mad grab this morning.


----------



## framos (Jun 20, 2011)

Milo is the all white one..I agree on the naughtiness..I was not planning on getting a second jack But! when I saw Joey (black and brown head) he was living in a crate for his first eight months, I had to have him..now Joey and Milo are outside most of the time with 1.15 acrs to roam.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Really I like naughty dogs, they make life interesting.


----------

